# WTF Lamar



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Lamar.....

i dont know what to think anymore.. If he is upset cause we went after arenas, why wouldnt he be uspet Riley went after Brand before him.
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6362514.htm


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate these links because I have to turn off my pop-up blocker to get them, but I did read the article.

I say, if what is reported is true --- let him go. He probably is hurt about the Brand signing because he always felt that HE was the most important to DTS.

But, Odom has to keep in mind his past and the many games he's missed. If he thinks for one minute it will be better with Riley --- he's in for a very rude awakening. I hope he gets the contract he's looking for. We will miss him, but we've played more than 1.5 seasons without him and really didn't get to the Playoffs with him. I agree the potential is there and really would hate to lose him, but we don't need another Kandi in the group that is money focused and don't want to be here.

Good luck, Lamar.

PENDING: My complete opinion is this is reserved. I remember reports of Brand making similar comments just before his offer and our signing, followed by Brand saying how he always knew the Clippers would get the deal down and that he wanted to be in LA.

EDIT: 'clip' no offense to you re: links. It's just one of those necessary evils that I detest.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, if Odom doesn't want to play here he'll just be a problem on the floor and in the locker room if the Clipps decide to match his sheet. Forget him. Like DR said, I'll miss him too, it's too bad the Odom/Clipper relationship didn't work out, but I'm sure Maggette, while his style is much different than Lamar's, will step in a fill the starting SF role just fine. There's no point in keeping a player on your team who doesn't want to be there. Especially if the issue isn't even about the money. So long Lamar, and remember: "Say 'NO' to drugs."


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

What do you expect Odom to tell them?

That he really wants to play in LA, but he's using them to get the Clippers to give him a long term deal?

Brand made similar comments before he signed. Odom is doing the same thing. I dont doubt he wants to play in Miami, but his comments are pretty much expected.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> What do you expect Odom to tell them?
> 
> That he really wants to play in LA, but he's using them to get the Clippers to give him a long term deal?
> ...


Brand said he didn't mind either way whether the Clipps matched or didn't match. Lamar made it clear in that article that he hoped the Heat got him a contract he didn't think Clippers would match. He said going to the Heat would be better for his career. Doesn't sound much like he wants to be here to me.:no:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The past couple years Odom has made comments about Miami and Riley. These events are nothing new. He's made comments about playing for him more than once now.

Just the other day:



> "The Clippers have stuck by him and he feels some loyalty to them," Schwartz said. "Elgin [Baylor, the general manager] has stuck by him. If it's the right deal, Lamar is fine with staying here."



Odom has repeatedly said he wants to stay here.

While I am not happy about the comments, they certainly arent enough for me to say let him go. He has stood true to his comments over the past couple years about staying here and is the one player who shows up to welcome new players.

He is a huge part of this team. If we let Odom go, and have Brand and Maggette as our goto guys, we won't even sniff the playoffs.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> He is a huge part of this team. If we let Odom go, and have Brand and Maggette as our goto guys, we won't even sniff the playoffs.


 True indeed... Even though Brand and Maggs are quality ballaz without a doubt... Odom creates havoc when he's not blunted or injured... And he's proved his leadership qualities despite his suspensions and injuries... Hopefully he's jus playin the Riles factor to increase the loot package from the Clipps... All too common these days... As much as it is selfish, it's reality in Pro Sports contracts nowadays... If he bolt's it'd be impossible to replace his locker room presence and his on the court skills... Peace


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I just heard on the Southern California Sports Report that Lamar came back from his meeting with Miami without even signing an offer sheet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

That stuff odom said is just business. Words put in his mouth by his agent no doubt. As mentioned, this is to be expected. He has to make miami think they have a chance. Didnt brand do something similar? Didnt brands agent tell miami or something, that even the clippers werent going to match the deal since supposedly a max deal wasnt offered in the first place?

If odom is convincing enough to let miami think they have a chance, they will throw money at him. Then all the clipps have to do is pull a brand, and match the offer.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> ... If odom is convincing enough to let miami think they have a chance, they will throw money at him. Then all the clipps have to do is pull a brand, and match the offer.


We can only hope.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

odom did say repeatedly he wanted to be a clipper, and he also told riley after heat clipper games not to forget about him.

looks like he's playing both sides.

i think loyalty is no longer an issue with the new players. theyll just go to whoever pays more.

miami is probably waiting for the clippers to match maggette's contract and then offer odom a boatload of money.

anyways waiting is killing me here.


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

U can't blame the guy...he has to make sure that the welfare of his family is taken care of first....


In retrospect, I think Odom would be in the top 15 if he was healthy. He has great court sense...and his flexibility of playing multiple positions is an added bonus for any team.

Here's hoping that DT signs both Maggette and Odom to long term contracts...so we can have a foundation to work from ..instead of starting from scratch every single year.

I truly believe that if all goes well (meaning Brand, Odom, & Maggette) are signed to long term contracts...the Clips will make the playoff his year...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smartcap</b>!
> U can't blame the guy...he has to make sure that the welfare of his family is taken care of first....
> 
> 
> ...


:rbanana: I agree with your entire post.


----------



## MM_red33 (Jun 23, 2003)

Lamr Odom gotta stay. hes the best player on that team, even SLAM dubbed him the new Magic. Man its great to talk Clippers BBall with some guys, im the only clipper fan i know.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to Clippa Land


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MM_red33</b>!
> Lamr Odom gotta stay. hes the best player on that team, even SLAM dubbed him the new Magic. Man its great to talk Clippers BBall with some guys, im the only clipper fan i know.


me too...everyone here is laker happy. stupid trendies...lol


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I live in Miami, and I'm sure I'm the only Clips fan here, well at least that means there are more Clips fans here than there are Heat fans.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

The Latest Info on Odom... http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1590335.html


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

*Mavs, Heat, & Clips*

Don't the Mavs want Grant?
Don't the Heat want Odom?
Don't the Clips want a PG?

Mavs Trade: PG/SG Nick Van Exel
Mavs Get: PF/C Brian Grant









Heat Trade: PF/C Brian Grant, '04 2nd rounder
Heat Get: SF/PF Lamar Odom









Clippers Trade: SF/PF Lamar Odom
Clips Get: PG/SG Nick Van Exel, Miami '04 2nd rounder









Mavs:
5-LaFrentz
4-Grant
3-Dirk
2-Finley
1-Nash

Heat:
5-Walker/Stephania
4-Odom
3-Butler
2-Jones
1-Wade

Clips:
5-Kaman
4-Brand
3-Maggette
2-Richardson
1-Van Exel

Of course guys like Najera, Williams, Johnson, R.Butler, picks, and/or others would/could be included. But those guys would be the basics. I'd like to add LaFrentz in the deal, but that would be tough to project & make fair for all teams.


----------

